# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Nikolay Valuev Holy Sh!t !!!

## Slow~Mo

Never really followed boxing too much but this guy is one big sonofbitch. He got the WBA Heavyweight belt in Dec. beating John Ruiz. This dudes 7ft tall and 323lbs. Gawd dayum!...First Russian to get the title too.

*Article*

----------


## USfighterFC

yeah....he doesnt pack that much of a punch either believe it or not

----------


## Slow~Mo

Your probably right I never even heard of the guy till today. I wonder what his record is.?

----------


## sonar1234

He is kinda cuite

----------


## sonar1234

http://www.boxrec.com/boxer_display.php?boxer_id=019904

get is record here impressive

----------


## Slow~Mo

So *43-0-0* and 31 by KO's nice!...

----------


## simm

seen pic of him standing next to a lamp post on sidewalk in new york..Makes post look small...He is 1 ugly mother******....Too much hgh or dropped at birth lol..

----------


## Tedbear981

> So *43-0-0* and 31 by KO's nice!...


the only name opponent he has fought was John Ruiz and he is not really a name...first real heavyweight he fights will chop him down, big time...

----------


## Box This*

> the only name opponent he has fought was John Ruiz and he is not really a name...first real heavyweight he fights will chop him down, big time...


Exactly...the heavy wieght devision is wide open atm and any of the bums could win the title.

you got danny williams v matt skelton next week...tbh none of them should be even fighting there so rediculous but if it floats there boat who am i to say...the winner will fight valuev for the title....In all honesty all of them aint worth a title but what will we laugh and talk about on a monday morning at work...middle ranked boxers competing for a world title  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BOUNCER

> seen pic of him standing next to a lamp post on sidewalk in new york..Makes post look small...He is 1 ugly mother******....Too much hgh or dropped at birth lol..



Actually I think he crawled out of the abortion bucket!.

----------


## simm

roflmfao at BOUNCERS statement........

----------


## 1819

> So *43-0-0* and 31 by KO's nice!...


vs. bums and dishwashers. fought levin, a dundee guy who was being groomed as the next big thing now washed up. fought etienne who at one time had promise and otis tisdale, an opponent fighter. those are the only 3 dudes anyone has heard of. oh yea and ruiz. lol. roy beat him giving up36 lbs. give the big man credit. he just does what he's told. i'd be very supprised if he pans out.

----------


## Sharky72

That pic is the funniest thing I seen in a long time.. Whatever happened to integrity? I'll have to wait to see him fight but off the cuff i doubt if he is really worthy of holding a belt yet.. Looks like the WBA is looking to create a circus act to promote professional boxing. What happened to the good ol days?? Gatti style heavy weight fighters, I miss it

----------


## lowstace

he will sell big time

----------


## BigRandy

looks like a father boxing his son

----------


## HeavyHitter

does anyone have any footage... never heard of this guy before???

----------


## Monte Brogan

> Never really followed boxing too much but this guy is one big sonofbitch. He got the WBA Heavyweight belt in Dec. beating John Ruiz. This dudes 7ft tall and 323lbs. Gawd dayum!...First Russian to get the title too.
> 
> *Article*


The Heavyweight division is such a joke. This guy is a side-show freak. A skilled boxer will expose him.

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

he is to the boxing world, what bob sapp was to MMA 

but in fairness 43 wins, no losses - he definetly has some skill, he can't be blamed for having such size/reach etc.

----------


## TREN-dy_Party_Dancer

VALUEV will be a freak show till some one like vald klitchko knocks him out man..I think he is better then Priom Carnea was though he was the gaint of his day not just a big guy..

----------


## RMBros

He's freaky big, tallest and heaviest champion, but everyone is right, he needs to step up to some real fighters - if there are any. 

Maybe he should fight Sapp - that would be worth paying to see, even if they just swing at each other like girls (ala Sapp) and then puke.

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

Id pay a dollar to see that.

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

WTF? Ewww!

----------


## simm

ugly whore...lol

----------


## Myka

He looks mean...and dumb

----------


## USfighterFC

damn....lotta bone growth there.

----------

